# Cleaning Bunnies' Eyes



## Rach1802 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all,

We had our bunnies in for their jabs on at the weekend and I mentioned that I thought our boy Peanut seemed a bit miserable and his eyes looked a little wet. Our vet checked his teeth and said they're a tiny bit overgrown at the sides and to book him in for a dental in November, which I've done. She said to Google blocked tear ducts but not to panic, which I am!

I'm going to ask them to flush his tear ducts when he goes in for the dental but is there a way I can keep them clean up until then? He has a 'wife' (Suzi) and they do groom each other but his eyes just look a little wet from time to time. Can I bathe them with saline or something?

Thanks.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

why did he ask you to Google this and not explain to you what it was and why it was suggested instead?

Could well be this is just from his teeth so try not to worry, but keep and eye on his eating too as buns with bad teeth have a tendency to go off their food. 

just wipe the fur with a damp cloth if they are bad/ the fur is matted but do not touch/wipe his actual eyes as it is very very easy to scratch the surface of his eyeball.


----------



## Rach1802 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for your advice, it's much appreciated.

I think it was because they're only a tiny bit wet and don't seem to be bothering him much, just me, apparently! She also seemed to imply that it would get done at the dental but she specifically said not to book that until November.

I just want him to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i dont know why the dental is booked in so late. teeth spurs can cause bunnies to go into stasis and stop eating if they start growing into the gums/tongue. There is no need to touch them if they are only a tiny bit wet he should clean himself up.


----------



## Rach1802 (Apr 8, 2013)

She said they're only tiny at the moment so to book it for a couple of months from now. He's eating fine - pellets, hay, grass and the occasional veg. They both also have willow twigs to chew on but they don't seem that keen on them so I'm going to get hold of some apple tree twigs and see if they like them better. 

He has previously gone into stasis so we're pretty hot on the signs and we keep some recovery at home just in case.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats good! 

best thing for teeth is lots and lots of hay as that is chewed with the back teeth and helps to wear them down.


----------



## Rach1802 (Apr 8, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks.  He munches plenty of hay although not as much as chunky Suzi!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Strange advice from your vet I have to say.

If spurs are small, I could understand the vet suggesting increasing hay and sticks to chew, to help wear teeth down, and ask for bun to come back to see how teeth were doing. Then decide re dental.

Can't see how vet could predict that he will need a dental in November.

With bun's eyes running, and with him seeming a bit miserable, it may be that he will need to go back sooner. 

You could bath the eyes with cooled, boiled water, but this won't sort out any underlying problem.

Do keep an eye on him, as they can go downhill quickly, and whizz him back quickly if he doesn't seem right.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Charlie has the exact same problem. Whenever his eyes are a bit teary I know it's his teeth. Last time I had his teeth done the problem went away by itself (until his teeth got spurs again since he doesn't eat much hay) In the mean time I like to stroke his eyelid shut a few times to help get any gunk out of his eyes to wipe off with a cotton bud. Lol it doesn't involve any eyeball touching and he seems to think I'm just petting him.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

How old is peanut?

Blocked tear ducts don't necessarily mean your rabbit requires a dental. The teeth roots cause the watery eye problem not overgrowing teeth spurs. 

I would find yourself a rabbit savvy vet and get his mouth rechecked. If the watery eyes are not causing him a problem and his wife is cleaning them, then you only need to bathe his eye if his cheek fur starts to looks matted. 

You can have an xray of his jaw to see just how bad his teeth and roots are but I would see what an experienced vet says first


----------

